# Logan 12" 2957v Restoration



## toolman147 (Mar 4, 2016)

Hi...I just purchased a Logan 12" 2957V lathe and am beginning to clean and restore the lathe. I had been able to use the lathe a little before I started so I knew it need a lil TLC. It needed a rack pinion gear due to wear and there was a little too much backlash in the carriage. I started with the saddle/apron. After removing it and opening it up I discovered that some clutch parts (spring & ball thrust bearings), a brass (oiless) bearing, Crossfeed screw & nut, felts, saddle lock and some misc. woodruff keys and oilers would also be needed. I finished the apron (will be doing the saddle/cross slide/tool rest next.
Here are some pictures:


----------



## autonoz (Mar 4, 2016)

Looking good. It's gonna be a fun project.


----------



## toolman147 (Mar 11, 2016)

I switched my thread over to "Machine Restoration & Way Scrapping" thread...see you there.  Thanks.
Terry


----------

